# $1.00 off coupon on any 6-pack CLIF Kid Zbar® Energy Snack, or Zfruit® Rope



## Mothering (Nov 4, 2010)

*Grab a special $1.00 off coupon on any ONE (1) 6-pack CLIF Kid Zbar® Energy Snack, or Zfruit® Rope.*

*Get your coupon now!* (Expires 7/31/11)

*About CLIF Kid Zbar® and Zfruit® Rope*
 
Do your kids like to snack? Most children are born nibblers because their smaller stomachs can't always accommodate a large amount of food at one sitting. And, because many kids like to be on the go, portable mini-meals work especially well. Snacks are an important way for children to stay properly fueled throughout the day, improving their concentration and focus in school, with energy to spare at playtime.

Clif Kid is committed to creating natural, organic, and nutritious foods specially made for kids' unique nutrition needs. Clif Kid provides the right size snacks to nourish active, growing bodies with the right levels of vitamins and minerals needed for healthy development. Like other aspects of nutrition, parents set the example where smart nibbling is concerned. You're also the one packing the lunch box. Need a little inspiration for healthy, energizing, kid-friendly options?

One item sure to win a smile is CLIF Kid ZBaR, a delicious, whole grain, organic energy bar packed with 12 vitamins and minerals and 8-11 grams of whole grain. Try Chocolate Chip, Chocolate Brownie, Peanut butter, S'mores, Honey Graham and Blueberry flavors. Another winner is Zfruit─organic fruit twisted into a rope. All Clif Kid snacks are organic and free of the no-no's. No artificial flavors, preservatives, trans fats and high fructose syrup. Kid's feedback? Cool, Mom!

Visit www.clifkid.com


----------

